# Tool Plans for Sale > Tool Plans Authors >  "Buy Now" links, graphics, and For Sale posts for all plans

## Jon

Here are "Buy Now" links, 3D binder graphics, and complete For Sale posts for each set of plans for sale, in alphabetical order by tool name. You can use these links and graphics to promote your plans for sale. For more info, see: 11 Ways to Sell Your Tool Plans.

To create your For Sale post, click on the code box for your plans below, then copy (control-A) and paste (control-V) into a new post. Then you can edit that post as you like.


Angle Plates by Doug Ross
Download link (free): https://s3.amazonaws.com/download.ho...byDougRoss.zip
800x800 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/AnglePlates800.png
600x600 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/AnglePlates600.png
400x400 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/AnglePlates400.png

*To create Angle Plates Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Angle Plates Plans - FREE[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/AnglePlates600.png[/img]

[U][url=https://s3.amazonaws.com/download.homemadetools.net/AnglePlatesbyDougRoss.zip][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]FREE - Click here to download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 4-page PDF instruction manual.[*]2 technical drawings.[*]2 photos.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/angle_plates4.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished angle plates.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://s3.amazonaws.com/download.homemadetools.net/AnglePlatesbyDougRoss.zip][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]FREE - Click here to download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[/CENTER]





Cylinder Square by Doug Ross
Download link (free): https://s3.amazonaws.com/download.ho...byDougRoss.zip
800x800 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...rSquare800.png
600x600 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...rSquare600.png
400x400 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...rSquare400.png

*To create Cylinder Square Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Cylinder Square Plans - FREE[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/CylinderSquare600.png[/img]

[U][url=https://s3.amazonaws.com/download.homemadetools.net/CylinderSquarebyDougRoss.zip][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]FREE - Click here to download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 1-page PDF instruction manual.[*]1 technical drawing in JPG format.[*]5 photos.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/cylinder_square4.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished cylinder square.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://s3.amazonaws.com/download.homemadetools.net/CylinderSquarebyDougRoss.zip][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]FREE - Click here to download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[/CENTER]





Direct Indexing Sharpening Fixture by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/bVpkQ
800x800 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...Fixture800.png
600x600 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...Fixture600.png
400x400 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...Fixture400.png

*To create Direct Indexing Sharpening Fixture Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Direct Indexing Sharpening Fixture Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/DirectIndexingSharpeningFixture600.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/bVpkQ][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 2-page PDF instruction manual.[*]3 technical drawings in JPG format.[*]5 photos.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/direct_indexing_sharpening_fixture4.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished direct indexing sharpening fixture.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/bVpkQ][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Heavy Duty Safety Stands by Frank Surber
Buy Now link ($10.00): https://sowl.co/cEhUI
800x800 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...yStands800.png
600x600 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...yStands600.png
400x400 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...yStands400.png

*To create Heavy Duty Safety Stands Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Heavy Duty Safety Stand Plans for Sale - $10.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/HeavyDutySafetyStands400.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/cEhUI][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$10.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 13-page instruction manual with step-by-step construction details and 18 different detailed diagrams.[*]A list of required materials for each stand.[*]1 fullsize technical drawing featuring every part in the stand.[*]2 Solidworks SimulationXpress studies simulating the strength of both the stand and top plate.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/heavy_duty_safety_stand1.png[/img] [img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/heavy_duty_safety_stand_parts.png[/img] [img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/heavy_duty_safety_stand_stress_test.png[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished safety stands.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/cEhUI][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$10.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Module Gear Cutter Arbor by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/ytB9U
800x800 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...erArbor800.png
600x600 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...erArbor600.png
400x400 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...erArbor400.png

*To create Module Gear Cutter Arbor Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Module Gear Cutter Arbor Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/ModuleGearCutterArbor600.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/ytB9U][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 1-page PDF instruction manual.[*]1 technical drawing in JPG format.[*]4 photos.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/module_gear_cutter_arbor4.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished module gear cutter arbor.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/ytB9U][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Quick Release Coping Saw by Robert Tutsky
Buy Now link ($9.00): https://sowl.co/o2LLi
800x800 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...pingSaw800.png
600x600 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...pingSaw600.png
400x400 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...pingSaw400.png

*To create Quick Release Coping Saw Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Quick Release Coping Saw Plans for Sale - $9.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/QuickReleaseCopingSaw600.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/o2LLi][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$9.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 25-page PDF instruction manual with 37 photos.[*]2 pages of fullsize templates.[*]1 large technical diagram of the entire saw.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/quick_release_coping_saw1.png[/img] [img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/quick_release_coping_saw2.png[/img] [img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/quick_release_coping_saw3.png[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished coping saw.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/o2LLi][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$9.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Tool Post Grinder by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/X82gP
800x800 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...Grinder800.png
600x600 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...Grinder600.png
400x400 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...Grinder400.png

*To create Tool Post Grinder Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Tool Post Grinder Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/ToolPostGrinder600.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/X82gP][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 4-page PDF instruction manual.[*]6 technical drawings in JPG format.[*]2 video clips.[*]3 photos.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/tool_post_grinder4.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished tool post grinder.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/X82gP][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Toolmaker's Parallel Clamps by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/bfpXI
800x800 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...lClamps800.png
600x600 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...lClamps600.png
400x400 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...lClamps400.png

*To create Toolmaker's Parallel Clamps Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Toolmaker's Parallel Clamps Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/ToolmakersParallelClamps600.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/bfpXI][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 4-page PDF instruction manual.[*]4 drawings in JPG format.[*]2 photos.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/toolmakers_parallel_clamps4.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished toolmaker's parallel clamps.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/bfpXI][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Toolmaker's Vise by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/QVRYe
800x800 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...ersVise800.png
600x600 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...ersVise600.png
400x400 binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...ersVise400.png

*To create Toolmaker's Vise Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Toolmaker's Vise Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/ToolmakersVise600.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/QVRYe][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 5-page PDF instruction manual.[*]3 technical drawings in JPG format.[*]7 photos.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/toolmakers_vise4.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished toolmaker's vise.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/QVRYe][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Bench Block by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/1UTLK
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/BenchBlockCover.png

*To create Bench Block Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Bench Block Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/BenchBlockCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/1UTLK][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 1-page PDF instruction manual.[*]Heat treating and tempering instructions plus color chart.[*]1 technical drawing in PNG format.[*]3 photos.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/bench_block1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished bench block.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/1UTLK][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Fly Cutter by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/H6kkp
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/FlyCutterCover.png

*To create Fly Cutter Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Fly Cutter Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/FlyCutterCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/H6kkp][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 1-page PDF instruction manual.[*]1 technical drawing in PDF format.[*]3 photos.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/fly_cutter1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished fly cutter.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/H6kkp][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Multi V-Block by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/1ydnh
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...BlockCover.png

*To create Multi V-Block Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Multi V-Block Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/MultiV-BlockCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/1ydnh][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 1-page PDF instruction manual.[*]Heat treating and tempering instructions plus color chart.[*]1 technical drawing in PDF format.[*]4 photos.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/multi_v-block1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished multi v-block.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/1ydnh][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Slitting Saw Arbor by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/T7smp
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...ArborCover.png

*To create Slitting Saw Arbor Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Slitting Saw Arbor Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/SlittingSawArborCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/T7smp][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 1-page PDF instruction manual.[*]1 technical drawing in PDF format.[*]4 photos.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/slitting_saw_arbor1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished slitting saw arbor.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/T7smp][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Static Balancing Tool by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/2k8rN
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...gToolCover.png

*To create Static Balancing Tool Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Static Balancing Tool Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/StaticBalancingToolCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/2k8rN][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 4-page PDF instruction manual.[*]Heat treating and tempering instructions plus color chart.[*]3 technical drawings in PNG format.[*]3 photos.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/static_balancing_tool1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished static balancing tool.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/2k8rN][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Threading Tool Holder by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/GNH5b
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...olderCover.png

*To create Threading Tool Holder Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Threading Tool Holder Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/ThreadingToolHolderCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/GNH5b][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 1-page PDF instruction manual.[*]Heat treating and tempering instructions plus color chart.[*]1 technical drawing in PNG format.[*]4 photos.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/threading_tool_holder1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished threading tool holder.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/GNH5b][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Hand Tapping Machine by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/GYItS
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...chineCover.png

*To create Hand Tapping Machine Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Hand Tapping Machine Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/HandTappingMachineCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/GYItS][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 2-page PDF instruction manual.[*]4 technical drawings in PDF format.[*]4 photos.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/hand_tapping_machine1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished hand tapping machine.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/GYItS][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Height Comparator by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/52iQp
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...ratorCover.png

*To create Height Comparator Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Height Comparator Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/HeightComparatorCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/52iQp][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 5-page PDF instruction manual.[*]6 technical drawings in PDF format.[*]11 photos.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/height_comparator1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished height comparator.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/52iQp][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Quick Change Tool Post by E. Paul Alciatore III
Buy Now link ($10.00): https://sowl.co/5vHV1
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...lPostCover.png

*To create Quick Change Tool Post Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Quick Change Tool Post Plans for Sale - $10.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/QuickChangeToolPostCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/5vHV1][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$10.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 25-page PDF instruction manual including:[*]11 technical drawings.[*]7 photos.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/quick_change_tool_post1.png[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished QCTP.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/5vHV1][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$10.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Rotary Phase Converter by David Lee
Buy Now link ($12.50): https://sowl.co/C6l8u
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...erterCover.png

*To create Rotary Phase Converter Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Rotary Phase Converter Plans for Sale - $12.50[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/RotaryPhaseConverterCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/C6l8u][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$12.50 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 44-page PDF instruction manual including:[*]15 technical drawings.[*]4 photos.[*]4 tables.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/rotary_phase_converter1.png[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished rotary phase converter.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/C6l8u][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$12.50 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Knurling Calculator by Patrick Haggard
Buy Now link ($5.00): https://sowl.co/cBQoY
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...latorCover.png

*To create Knurling Calculator for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Knurling Calculator for Sale - $5.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/KnurlingCalculatorCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/cBQoY][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$5.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]1 full-featured calculator that can be opened in any spreadsheet program. Measure your wheels and count teeth, then enter the data in the appropriate fields along with your material size. Then the material size to turn to will automatically be displayed in the appropriate section.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/knurling_calculator1.png[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/cBQoY][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$5.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Abrasive Tube Notcher by Kent Miller
Buy Now link ($15.00): https://sowl.co/TLXeS
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...tcherCover.png

*To create Abrasive Tube Notcher Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Abrasive Tube Notcher Plans for Sale - $15.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/AbrasiveTubeNotcherCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/TLXeS][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$15.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 43-page PDF manual with:[*]38 large technical drawings in color and black-and-white.[*]Bill of materials with costs.[*]Links to purchase exact parts online.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/abrasive_tube_notcher1.png[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished abrasive tube notcher.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/TLXeS][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$15.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Measuring Tape Dispenser by E. Paul Alciatore III
Buy Now link ($10.00): https://sowl.co/BiKaG
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...enserCover.png

*To create Measuring Tape Dispenser Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Measuring Tape Dispenser Plans for Sale - $10.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/MeasuringTapeDispenserCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/BiKaG][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$10.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 31-page PDF manual with:[*]43 color photos.[*]9 technical drawings.[*]Highly-detailed build instructions.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/measuring_tape_dispenser1.png[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished measuring tape dispenser.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/BiKaG][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$10.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Knurling Tool by Doug Ross
Download link (free): https://s3.amazonaws.com/download.ho...byDougRoss.zip
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...gToolCover.png

*To create Knurling Tool Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Knurling Tool Plans - FREE[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/KnurlingToolCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://s3.amazonaws.com/download.homemadetools.net/KnurlingToolbyDougRoss.zip][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]FREE - Click here to download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 1-page PDF instruction manual.[*]1 technical drawing.[*]2 photos.[*]Heat treating and tempering instructions plus color chart.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/knurling_tool1.png[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished knurling tool.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://s3.amazonaws.com/download.homemadetools.net/KnurlingToolbyDougRoss.zip][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]FREE - Click here to download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[/CENTER]





Disc Sander by David Lee
Buy Now link ($10.00): https://sowl.co/xXnWH
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/DiscSanderCover.png

*To create Disc Sander Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Disc Sander Plans - $10.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/DiscSanderCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/xXnWH][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$10.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 72-page PDF instruction manual with:[*]Dozens of technical drawings and color photographs.[*]Bills of Materials.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/disc_sander1.png[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished disc sander.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/xXnWH][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$10.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[/CENTER]





Machine Tool Dial Making Fixture by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/CBqMi
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...xtureCover.png

*To create Machine Tool Dial Making Fixture Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Machine Tool Dial Making Fixture Plans - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/MachineToolDialMakingFixtureCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/CBqMi][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 9-page PDF instruction manual with Bill of Materials.[*]33 color photographs.[*]26 technical drawings.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/machine_tool_dial_making_fixture1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished machine tool dial making fixture.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/CBqMi][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[/CENTER]





4-Ton Safety Stands by Frank Surber
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/6SikC
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...StandCover.png

*To create 4-Ton Safety Stands Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]4-Ton Safety Stand Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/4TonSafetyStandCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/6SikC][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 14-page PDF manual with Bill of Materials.[*] 15 color photographs.[*]2 Solidworks SimulationXpress studies simulating the strength of both the center stem and the extension tube.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/4_ton_safety_stand1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished safety stands.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/6SikC][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Universal Grinding Fixture by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/Leamv
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...xtureCover.png

*To create Universal Grinding Fixture Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Universal Grinding Fixture Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/UniversalGrindingFixtureCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/Leamv][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 6-page PDF manual with Bill of Materials.[*]8 technical drawings.[*]17 color photographs.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/universal_grinding_fixture1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished universal grinding fixture.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/Leamv][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Tilting Dividing Fixture by Doug Ross
Download link (free): https://s3.amazonaws.com/download.ho...byDougRoss.zip
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...xtureCover.png

*To create Tilting Dividing Fixture Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Tilting Dividing Fixture Plans - FREE[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/TiltingDividingFixtureCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://s3.amazonaws.com/download.homemadetools.net/TiltingDividingFixturebyDougRoss.zip][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]FREE - Click here to download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:
[LIST][*]A 2-page PDF manual.[*]10 technical drawings.[*]19 color photographs.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/tilting_dividing_fixture1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished tilting dividing fixture.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://s3.amazonaws.com/download.homemadetools.net/TiltingDividingFixturebyDougRoss.zip][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]FREE - Click here to download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[/CENTER]





Hand Shear by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/U3VuX
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/HandShearCover.png

*To create Hand Shear Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Hand Shear Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/HandShearCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/U3VuX][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 4-page PDF manual with Bill of Materials.[*]13 technical drawings.[*]12 color photographs.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/hand_shear1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished hand shear.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/U3VuX][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Deburrer by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/SQ0Fa
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/DeburrerCover.png

*To create Deburrer Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Deburrer Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/DeburrerCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/SQ0Fa][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 1-page PDF manual with Bill of Materials.[*]4 technical drawings.[*]3 color photographs.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/deburrer1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished deburrer.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/SQ0Fa][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Magnetic Soft Vise Jaws by Paul Alciatore
Buy Now link ($5.00): https://sowl.co/J4t5r
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...eJawsCover.png

*To create Magnetic Soft Vise Jaw Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Magnetic Soft Vise Jaw Plans for Sale - $5.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/MagneticSoftViseJawsCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/J4t5r][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$5.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 13-page PDF manual.[*]3 technical drawings.[*]9 color photographs.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/magnetic_soft_vise_jaws1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished magnetic soft vise jaws.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/SQ0Fa][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$5.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Sensitive Drill Press by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/Yf05p
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...PressCover.png

*To create Sensitive Drill Press Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Sensitive Drill Press Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/SensitiveDrillPressCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/Yf05p][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 4-page PDF manual with Bill of Materials.[*]13 technical drawings.[*]13 color photographs.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/sensitive_drill_press1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished sensitive drill press.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/Yf05p][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Illuminated Dropped Part Finder by Paul Alciatore
Buy Now link ($5.00): https://sowl.co/3q8vF
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...inderCover.png

*To create Illuminated Dropped Part Finder Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Illuminated Dropped Part Finder Plans for Sale - $5.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/DroppedPartFinderCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/3q8vF][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$5.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 12-page PDF manual.[*]10 color photographs.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/dropped_part_finder1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished illuminated dropped part finder.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/3q8vF][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$5.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Offset Tailstock Center by Richard Van Beusekom
Buy Now link ($5.00): https://sowl.co/jnhyH
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...enterCover.png

*To create Offset Tailstock Center Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Offset Tailstock Center Plans for Sale - $5.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/OffsetTailstockCenterCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/jnhyH][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$5.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 9-page PDF manual.[*]5 technical drawings.[*]4 color photographs.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/offset_tailstock_center1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished offset tailstock center.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/jnhyH][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$5.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Small Quick Change Tool Post by Richard Van Beusekom
Buy Now link ($5.00): https://sowl.co/95rBv
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...lPostCover.png

*To create Small Quick Change Tool Post Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Small Quick Change Tool Post Plans for Sale - $5.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/SmallQuickChangeToolPostCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/95rBv][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$5.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 7-page PDF manual.[*]9 technical drawings.[*]3 color photographs.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/small_quick_change_tool_post1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished small quick change tool post.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/95rBv][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$5.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]




Tailstock Taper Turning Attachment by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/sDAxU
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...hmentCover.png

*To create Tailstock Taper Turning Attachment Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Tailstock Taper Turning Attachment Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/TailstockTaperTurningAttachmentCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/sDAxU][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 5-page PDF manual with Bill of Materials.[*]3 videos.[*]16 technical drawings.[*]29 color photographs.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/tailstock_taper_turning_attachment1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished tailstock taper turning attachment.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/sDAxU][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]




3D Print Reel Stand by Paul Alciatore
Buy Now link ($5.00): https://sowl.co/vc2A9
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...StandCover.png

*To create 3D Print Reel Stand Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]3D Print Reel Stand Plans for Sale - $5.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/3DPrintReelStandCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/vc2A9][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$5.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]An 18-page PDF manual with Bill of Materials.[*]16 color photographs.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/3d_print_reel_stand1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished 3D print reel stand.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/vc2A9][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$5.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]




Retractable Internal/External Screw-Cutting Holder by Andy Chamberlain
Buy Now link ($10.00): https://sowl.co/7sSG8
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...olderCover.png

*To create Retractable Internal/External Screw-Cutting Holder Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Retractable Internal/External Screw-Cutting Holder Plans for Sale - $10.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/RetractableScrewCuttingHolderCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/7sSG8][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$10.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 16-page PDF manual with Bill of Materials.[*]13 technical drawings.[*]17 color photographs.[*]2 videos.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/retractable_screw_cutting_holder1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished retractable internal/external screw-cutting holder.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/7sSG8][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$10.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Mini Lathe Carriage Lock by Richard Van Beusekom
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/nGuyP
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...eLockCover.png

*To create Mini Lathe Carriage Lock Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Mini Lathe Carriage Lock Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/MiniLatheCarriageLockCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/nGuyP][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 6-page PDF manual.[*]Bill of Materials.[*]9 technical drawings.[*]3 color photographs.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/mini_lathe_carriage_lock1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished mini lathe carriage lock.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/nGuyP][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Large Tool Post Turret by Richard Van Beusekom
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/5vaBA
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...urretCover.png

*To create Large Tool Post Turret Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Large Tool Post Turret Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/LargeToolPostTurretCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/5vaBA][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 9-page PDF manual.[*]Bill of Materials.[*]8 technical drawings.[*]2 color photographs.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/large_tool_post_turret1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished large tool post turret.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/5vaBA][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Small Tool Post Turret for Mini Lathe by Richard Van Beusekom
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/AbnNZ
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...urretCover.png

*To create Small Tool Post Turret for Mini Lathe Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Small Tool Post Turret for Mini Lathe Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/SmallToolPostTurretCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/AbnNZ][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 9-page PDF manual.[*]Bill of Materials.[*]7 technical drawings.[*]4 color photographs.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/small_tool_post_turret1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished small tool post turret.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/AbnNZ][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Edge Milling Vise by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/MhaYn
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...gViseCover.png

*To create Edge Milling Vise Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Edge Milling Vise Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/EdgeMillingViseCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/MhaYn][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 4-page PDF manual.[*]Bill of Materials.[*]6 technical drawings.[*]14 color photographs.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/edge_milling_vise1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished edge milling vise.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/MhaYn][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Claw Clamps by Andy Chamberlain
Buy Now link ($10.00): https://sowl.co/d3SVq
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/ClawClampsCover.png

*To create Claw Clamps Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Claw Clamps Plans for Sale - $10.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/ClawClampsCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/d3SVq][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$10.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 6-page PDF manual with Bill of Materials and 3 color photos.[*]11 technical drawings.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/claw_clamps1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished claw clamps.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/d3SVq][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$10.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Multi Angle Square by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/rldlb
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...quareCover.png

*To create Multi Angle Square Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Multi Angle Square Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/MultiAngleSquareCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/rldlb][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 3-page PDF manual with Bill of Materials.[*]3 technical drawings.[*]19 color photos.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/multi_angle_square1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished multi angle square.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/rldlb][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Universal Infrared Remote Receiver by Paul Alciatore
Download link (free): https://s3.amazonaws.com/download.ho...lAlciatore.zip
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...eiverCover.png

*To create Universal Infrared Remote Receiver Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Universal Infrared Remote Receiver Plans - FREE[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/UniversalInfraredRemoteReceiverCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://s3.amazonaws.com/download.homemadetools.net/UniversalInfraredRemoteReceiverbyPaulAlciatore.zip][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]FREE - Click here to download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 17-page PDF manual with Bill of Materials.[*]Numerous diagrams and technical drawings.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/universal_infrared_remote_receiver1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished remote receiver.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://s3.amazonaws.com/download.homemadetools.net/UniversalInfraredRemoteReceiverbyPaulAlciatore.zip][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]FREE - Click here to download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[/CENTER]





Quick Change Lathe Turret by Richard Van Beusekom
Buy Now link ($5.00): https://sowl.co/psE5w
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...urretCover.png

*To create Quick Change Lathe Turret Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Quick Change Lathe Turret Plans for Sale - $5.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/QuickChangeLatheTurretCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/psE5w][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$5.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 16-page PDF manual.[*]Bill of Materials.[*]14 technical drawings.[*]4 color photographs.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/quick_change_lathe_turret1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished quick change lathe turret.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/psE5w][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$5.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Mini Lathe Compound Pivot Lock by Richard Van Beusekom
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/UMVpo
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...tLockCover.png

*To create Mini Lathe Compound Pivot Lock Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Mini Lathe Compound Pivot Lock Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/MiniLatheCompoundPivotLockCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/UMVpo][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]An 8-page PDF manual with 4 color photos.[*]4 technical drawings.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/mini_lathe_compound_pivot_lock1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished mini lathe compound pivot lock.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/UMVpo][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Angle Gauge by Paul Alciatore
Buy Now link ($2.00): https://sowl.co/xLlR2
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/AngleGaugeCover.png

*To create Angle Gauge Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Angle Gauge Plans for Sale - $2.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/AngleGaugeCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/xLlR2][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$2.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]An 18-page PDF manual with 4 color photos and 7 technical drawings.[*]An Excel spreadsheet for calculations.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/angle_gauge1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished angle gauge.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/xLlR2][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$2.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





My Knurling Odyssey by John Manhardt
Buy Now link ($5.00): https://sowl.co/X0Qde
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...ysseyCover.png

*To create My Knurling Odyssey Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]My Knurling Odyssey Plans for Sale - $5.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/MyKnurlingOdysseyCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/X0Qde][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$5.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 27-page PDF manual with Bill of Materials, 19 color photos, and 5 technical drawings.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/my_knurling_odyssey1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished knurling tools.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/X0Qde][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$5.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]





Knurling Tool by Doug Ross
Buy Now link ($7.00): https://sowl.co/y1h45
Binder image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/...gToolCover.png

*To create Knurling Tool Plans for Sale post, copy-paste this text into a new post, then edit as you like:*

[CENTER]
[SIZE=5][b]Knurling Tool Plans for Sale - $7.00[/b][/SIZE]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/LargeKnurlingToolCover.png[/img]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/y1h45][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[B]30-day money-back guarantee.
If you purchase these plans and are not 100% satisfied, we'll refund your purchase price.[/B]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]


[SIZE=3]These plans include:

[LIST][*]A 3-page PDF manual with Bill of Materials.[*]5 technical drawings.[*]21 color photos.[/LIST]
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/large_knurling_tool1.jpg[/img]
[/CENTER]

[SIZE=2]
Feel free to post any questions you may have in this discussion, either before you purchase or during construction. Or, post pictures of your finished knurling tool.
[/SIZE]

[CENTER]
[b]Questions about buying tool plans? See: [url]https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/faq-buying-tool-plans-46068#post65876[/url][/b]

[U][url=https://sowl.co/y1h45][SIZE=4][COLOR="#FF0000"][b]$7.00 - Click here to buy now via PayPal and download instantly[/b][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url][/U]

[img]https://s3.amazonaws.com/tool-plans/paypal_verified_logo.png[/img]
[/CENTER]

----------

